# How many of you create music?



## Hammersmith

This could arguably go in The Prancing Pony, and forgive me if it's an old question (I _did_ run a fruitless search for it  ), but it's here, and I personally think it's a worthy topic of discussion. After all, music is art, is it not? So here's the question:

How many of you write music, sing or play an instrument? If so; don't be shy! Even if it's the acoustic guitar you bought when you were thirteen and haven't touched since, or the slide whistle you kept for memory's sake!

I personally write mainly poetry, but there's a fine line between poems and songs, and on occasion I breach it, adding music to poems. I also play bass guitar; a beautiful 5 String Ibanez EDA905 with the most gorgeous flame orange finish you can imagine. Her name is Charlotte, and I've been playing for a couple of months now. I hate it when bass is used as a fancy metronome, and while I don't have dreams of "becoming a rock star", I plan to learn bass as well as my ability permits, for my own enjoyment.


----------



## SpankusAurilius

i am a musician (self-proclaimed)..... i have been playing guitar since my dad bought me one on christmas when i was 10.. i have been playing bass since i was about thirteen, and i have played the drums since i was 16.... at the moment i am immersed in playing my new drum kit (a d.w. knock off that was still just as darn expensive)and i am in colaboration with my bassist and a mutual friend and guitarist who is to say the least phenomenal, yet he has a wife and a kid and a full time job and doesn't often have the time to play, although we have tons of completed songs together, we don't often jam anymore because of said friends lack of inspiration (or intrest, you choose) but nonetheless, i am currently working on my own stuff on my little tascam recorder and hope to someday become a full-time musician so all i have to do is make music.... yeah...so.... that's about it.. thanks for listening


----------



## Annaheru

I'm a fiddler, who sometimes writes poetry, and every once in a while puts it to music. . .


----------



## Maggot

I can play the acoustic guitar a bit but I've had a fall out with my guitar tutor and he now refuses to teach me so I'm in desperate need of a guitar tutor.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I can write poetry, songs, stories of different sorts. I used to sing in the choir, and now I play in the school marching band, concert band, and am currently a soloist on the bass clarinet. I am also learning how to play guitar. I'll probably eventually start a band someday. Music is my life.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Hammersmith said:


> How many of you write music, sing or play an instrument?



I was a musician all my life, from the seventh grade on (that is to say, from age 12). I have bachelor's and master's degrees in it, played woodwinds, did many arrangements, was a music publisher and engraver for many years. Played in big bands, marching bands, concert bands, symphonic wind ensembles, jazz groups and symphony orchestras and chamber music ensembles. I even conducted such groups from time to time. 

I'd still be doing it had I not developed serious irreversible inner ear damage (including constant tinnitus) due to sustained noise trauma over the years. Not being able to play — or even listen to music at normal levels — is one of the great heartbreaks of my life. Photography, although great fun, has been no proper substitute. It simply is not my _passion._

The day before yesterday I upgraded my copy of Sibelius (a computer score notation program), even though I have no earthly use for it. I still can't quite let go; I have to be able to call myself a _musician_ *somehow!*

Barley


----------



## cardanas

I've been playing guitar for 2 years. I listen to music 24/7.


----------



## Eledhwen

I play violin - not very well, as when I was growing up we had a bull terrier, and every time I practiced, he heard this terrible yowling noise and saw something at my throat. He then did his best to protect me from it. It's a lousy excuse, I know, but the only one I have that doesn't implicate me and my lack of application. One thing though - if I know a tune, I can play it on my violin.

I also sing. I was looking for a new church recently, but sneaking in at the back to check it out doesn't work when you then sing your heart out in the worship. Most times, I got asked to join the choir (I might have been more impressed if they checked whether I was a Christian first). When I'm reading Tolkien out loud, I always sing the songs; I can't bring myself to just recite the verse.

I can read and write music, but don't have to do it much these days. I write poetry - I've even posted some hereabouts. I can do it to order, but find I write much better stuff on inspiration (IMHO  )

Barley, my heart goes out to you! It never occurred to me that orchestral noise can be just as bad for you as overloud speakers at a rock concert. My Dad had really bad tinitus - he got it from training people to throw grenades in the army. His only real therapy was music - he especially liked Georg Solti and Herbert von Karajan. He bought a pair of electrostatic headphones, which he said were much better than normal earphones and helped him to ignore the noise. You _are_ still a musician! Ear problems never stopped Beethoven.


----------



## Elorendil

Oh, Barley, that's so sad! I can't imagine not being able to play or listen to music 


I am a musician to the bone. Elorendil and music, music and Elorendil, we just go together. Playing piano is my biggest asset when dealing with stress or emotional turmoil. Listening to my favorite CD is my other coping technique. I hear notes in just about everything and frequently catch myself trying to identify the note (unfortunately, I don't have perfect pitch, so I'm not always right). I can spout more music theory and music history than most people care to hear and love learning more about the subjects. I suspect that Barley could give me a good run for my money, though, when it comes to musical knowledge 

My main instrument is the piano and I have had the privilege of studying under a nationally renowned teacher. I am also trained as classical singer, and I'm learning to conduct. I compose a bit and am currently writing a song based on Psalms 91. My preffered tool for writing is Finale, although I only have the minimal Notepad version, due to a small budget


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Eledhwen said:


> ...Barley, my heart goes out to you! It never occurred to me that orchestral noise can be just as bad for you as overloud speakers at a rock concert. My Dad had really bad tinnitus - he got it from training people to throw grenades in the army. His only real therapy was music - he especially liked Georg Solti and Herbert von Karajan. He bought a pair of electrostatic headphones, which he said were much better than normal earphones and helped him to ignore the noise. You _are_ still a musician! Ear problems never stopped Beethoven.



Thanks, m'dear. I'm so sorry for your Dad! I know something of what he's suffering. 

Yes, I still remember those first nights when I began to wonder what the hell was going on... I was in an orchestra rehearsal playing first desk flute at the time, and I thought there was something wrong with the positioning of the head joint cork in the flute. The instrument seemed to be out of tune with itself — flat in the upper registers. No amount of adjustments could make it play right. People would whisper to me "You're playing sharp!" It drove me crazy, I couldn't figure out what was wrong. It wasn't until quite sometime later that, through audio testing, I discovered that I was suffering from pitch distortion: the louder the tone the flatter. So I was playing sharper and sharper trying to match what I was hearing. There were other times when I was playing on a mike, and what I heard with my ears was one pitch and what was coming out of the speaker was another. Quite unacceptable.

And then there was that night when I was playing piccolo and wondered why it sounded so harsh and edgy, and the same with the brass section. I didn't realize that my cochlear cilia for the high frequencies had been destroyed. I can't hear anything above about 3,000 Hz, and the normal ear can hear to between 15K and 20K Hz. Anyway, to make a long story short, I had to stop playing in any music ensemble where performance quality counted! I was suicidally depressed there for a while. I must say, it took a bit of work to get through that.

There are worse stories though: a friend of mine in Dorset, England, was a piano tuner with tinnitus much worse than mine. Can you imagine trying to tune a piano with tones raging in your ears that fight with the ones you're trying to adjust on the piano? Retired eventually — had to — and at times he wears headphones similar to your Dad's, which cancel out incoming sounds. 

And there's a woman I know who woke up one morning thinking her husband was vacuuming the bedroom carpet right by her head. No one was there. The noise has never stopped with her from that day to this. It could always be worse, in some cases the noise has driven people to suicide...

Barley


----------



## Aranel

I sing. Lots, I'm currently a member of three different choirs that range from a classical (we just did Handel's Israel in Egypt) to Gospel (mostly African but with the odd America gospel song in there). It's my main stress reliever in life.

I also play the piano but only for fun and I used to play the cello before university sucked up all my time.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I sing...maybe not so well, but one does what one can. I used to play the piano but my teacher quit teaching and I haven't done much piano since. I write poetry/music a bit as well...nothing exceptional, I'm afraid. Oh, and I've taken up the Irish tin whistle.


----------



## smeagol444

i can play ..a very restricted level of acoustic guitar and piano, and i like to sing. whether i can or not is a different matter. um art is my life and it makes up most of me, i love poetry as well...and obviously music and art are very closely connected. music is very important to me. my favourite times in life are when i'm with my friends and a guitar and we are all singing a song. .


----------



## Lomin...

I've been playing accoustic guitar for a few years now. It's a fairly low end...Okay it's a bottom of the line guitar, but it good enough for me. If I buy a new one, it's going to be a nylon string guitar (classical).

I don't write a lot of music. I mostly just play Bach, and some Dowland, traditional japanese folksong. I have written a couple pieces, most recently a study in narural harmonics. I don't write any lyrics, though. My literary and musical interests never seem to get along. I can't sing really either, so it's kinda pointless.

As far as playing in a group, I'm not that good yet. And my tempo is pretty bad. But I play guitar and I enjoy it. People seem to enjoy listening to it, so it isn't too bad. *shurgs*

Laterz...


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

I play the piano . . . haven't been able to really play for the past two years though, because after I moved out of my parent's house I no longer had a piano. My husband and I were just given a piano, but we have to be able to afford to move it now (we want to move it professionally, not ourselves). Then we live in an apartment complex! I don't quite know how that'll work . . . hopefully my neighbors like piano?

I mostly played classical until I got my aunt as my piano teacher. That didn't work out well, so I quit lessons (wouldn't do that now, if I could do it over). I found that playing classical is much more difficult without a teacher. Then I mostly just accompanied my church choir and various singers that came my way.


----------



## wizard2c

Guitar and keyboard but I have not written much lately songwise....the future has been bothering me......but it's normally 24/7 music with some static mix.


----------



## Hammersmith

Why hello! I remember this thread! Since *ahem* (puffs out chest) *I* founded it. Since then, for everybody who doesn't care, I've picked up the sweetest Michael Kelly Dragonfly Acoustic Fretless Electric Five String Bass Guitar, in a wonderful turquoise blue shade. Her name's Rachel, and she's a beauty.


----------



## HLGStrider

I want to know why all your guitars are female. It is strange. Frued would love to get into the issue, I'm sure. . .


Andywise. . .

I played clarinet for a decade. I could fake it very well, but I am tone deaf and musically challenged. Most things come naturally to me. Music doesn't. But after ten years you can be an expert at anything. I haven't touched the poor dear in six months. 

My currently clarinet is named Vinnie Veto (Veto being the brand). My last was Clarissa Belmont (Belmont again being the brand. I adored Clarissa but she was coming apart in places. . .actually parts of her were Normandy and the other parts Belmont because she was an original Normandy but Normandy stopped making clarinets and so we had to replace sections of her with Belmont parts. I ended up replacing her because it was cheaper to buy a new one than to continue recorking her.). Clarinets are amazing instruments. I adore them and think them highly superior to trumpets (My brother plays the trumpet. . .curses. . .). I also played bass clarinet when things were desperate in the homeschool band's bass section (which was pretty much always but othertimes there were others willing to carry that honking big instrument case), and I took six months on the tenor sax before going back to the highly superior clarinet (my sax was a BEAST. It bit me! It weighed more than I did! Honestly, it bit me!). 

Anyway, I can't hold a note for more than two seconds at a steady pitch, but I'm somewhat entertaining to listen to as far as singing goes. . .if you have a good sense of humor and are wearing earmuffs.


----------



## Hammersmith

HLGStrider said:


> I want to know why all your guitars are female. It is strange. Frued would love to get into the issue, I'm sure. . .


 
It's like naming cars. I never learned to drive, so I named my instruments. And I honestly couldn't imagine cradling a beautiful machine named Gerald.



HLGStrider said:


> I'm somewhat entertaining to listen to as far as singing goes. . .if you have a good sense of humor and are wearing earmuffs.



Well, I _do_ have a good sense of humour...


----------



## e.Blackstar

My friend's cello is named Felix...


----------



## ingolmo

I have been playing the keyboard, piano, harmonium (if you've heard of it), and singing vocal since K.G. I can play a bit of flute, harmonium (only when I'm on my own, since it's banned in the house when anyone else is there  . Now, I've started to learn the drums. 

But of all things, I don't know how to play the guitar.


----------



## Lomin...

Prithee, what be a Harmonium?

And my guitar's name goes to the highest bidder! I'll have it etched/painted on if you pay enough. 

Jim


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Honestly, I don't know of any guys that name their guitars anything _besides_ female names. It would almost seem weird if they named them anything else. . . .

Does it count that my brother names his computers too? He has multiple computers and they are named things like Monica -- most of them are just used as slave drives. Go figure.


----------



## HLGStrider

Smitty, my cars so far have been named Mayflower and Bree. Mayflower was Mayflower because it/she was a Plymouth and the Pilgrims were from Plymouth and they came to America on the Mayflower. Bree is Bree because she has the letters BRE in her license plate.


----------



## iamiluvatar

i play the piano and have been playing for 5 years. not to long ago i bought music from the lord of the rings movie; ive memorized almost all of them


----------



## Lomin...

A buddy of mine just tonight--well it's after midnight, so last night--invited me over to his place to try and write some music. He plays basic guitar stuff really well (rifs and whatnot), but I don't think he fares too well when if get into arrpegios and fancy stuff. That's what I play, but not as well as he play general stuff, still it'll be a fun time when it happens.

This will be my first time trying to write music with anyone, or even really playing with anyone, so I have no clue what to expect. I expect it will be interesting and enjoyable, though.

I babbled about it some in my blog--mostly mirrored what I said here--which you can get to through my new sig.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

ingolmo said:


> I have been playing the keyboard, piano, harmonium (if you've heard of it)... harmonium (only when I'm on my own, since it's banned in the house when anyone else is there ...



How in the _world_ did you get hold of a harmonium??? I am affiliated with an Eastern religion which does a lot of Hindu chants, and they use harmoniums (hamonia?) as one of the basic instruments. We have one in the house — I bought it for my wife who said she wanted to learn it so as to play along with the chants. As you might imagine, it sits there in the bedroom under a dust cover in silent splendid glory, and has for a good number of years...  

Barley


----------



## wizard2c

I never considered naming my guitars........oh, it would be so difficult...but it is something to ponder..........


----------



## Persephone

I write music. Guitar and keyboards are my instrument of choice. 6 of the songs in my first album are all originals, but they are pop, not really very proud of them. Still writing, but the genre has changed a bit.


----------



## Lomin...

A while ago I got a new guitar: a Takamine G-116 (classical/nylon strings).

Also, some of the songs I've written can be heard here:

http://newgrounds.com/audio/view.php?id=1449981&sub=50413

If anyone cares to listen, anyway.


----------



## Majimaune

Hey I've been playing guitar for *couts backwards for a while* arguable 10 years. In that ten years I have writen a good deal of music but most of it I have forgotten because I don't like to write it down most of the time. Unless its really good. Most of the time I just play random chords and keep on playing until it sounds good. I like the G and D chords so most of my songs have those chords in them.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I don't play an instrument, although I am in the middle of writing a 100-minute song, including a 20 minute guitar solo.


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> I don't play an instrument, although I am in the middle of writing a 100-minute song, including a 20 minute guitar solo.


 Hey you told me about that. Hows it going. It would be hard no playing an instrument.

I got a cool song going on. I figured out some good chords yesterday and then worked out a little intro, chord pregression and strumming rhythm. It's pretty cool. If only I could record it and then you guys could hear it.


----------



## Majimaune

I have recorded a first version of my song that I have writen onto my MP3 player. I don't know if I can attach it as a file though because I think that you can only attach pictures. Does anyone know?


----------



## Firawyn

Heh, I mess with my drums...but I don't have much talent...at least that I've descovered yet.

I do however enjoy writing songs. I got that from my mother, who...writes songs and plays piano, keyboard, trumpet, clairanette, saxaphone, and gituar...to bad I can't spell....


----------



## Persephone

Firawyn said:


> Heh, I mess with my drums...but I don't have much talent...at least that I've descovered yet.
> 
> I do however enjoy writing songs. I got that from my mother, who...writes songs and plays piano, keyboard, trumpet, clairanette, saxaphone, and gituar...to bad I can't spell....


 
WOW! Not a bad musical influence there, Firawyn. And don't ever tell yourself (or others) that you don't have much talent, everyone has talent for something and considering how musical your heritage is, I'm pretty sure you'll find out which instrument is the one for you.

My brother is a genius when it comes to melody-instruments. He learned to play the guitar, the piano, keyboard, and the bass all by himself. He can write and arrange (used to be my arranger), but when it comes to playing the drums and keeping the rhythm, he ain't got nothing on his 9-year-old son.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Hammersmith said:


> How many of you write music, sing or play an instrument?



I was a musician all my life until my ears went south from noise trauma. I played (woodwinds) and sang (bass), conducted, published and arranged.

I have GarageBand on my computer, but I haven't done anything with it yet. I have the Sibelius scorewriter on it too, but never use it — it's just a "hangover from the old days" can't bring myself to take it off.

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

I also have Garage Band, though my skills on it aren't the best of the best. I have made a few decent songs using the software, but anything else is a nightmare come real. I play Baritone and Flute (you heard me), and I do sometimes try to compose something classical, but everytime I play to my cat, she starts chasing her tale like it were on fire. Weird.


----------



## Persephone

COOL! Band people! I was also with a band before and sang for a living for 6 years. We played soul, Pop, and R & B mostly. I can play the guitar but am better off doing vocals.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

morgoththe1 said:


> I also have Garage Band, though my skills on it aren't the best of the best. I have made a few decent songs using the software, but anything else is a nightmare come real.



I can't make heads or tails of GarageBand. Two music degrees and I can't figure it out! I'm going to have my son come over and teach me.  

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

It makes me feel left out only playing guitar, But once for about six months (a passing faise) I played trumpet. I can mess around on a piano but can't anyone.


----------



## Fugitive1992

Firawyn said:


> Heh, I mess with my drums...but I don't have much talent...at least that I've descovered yet.
> 
> I do however enjoy writing songs. I got that from my mother, who...writes songs and plays piano, keyboard, trumpet, clairanette, saxaphone, and gituar...to bad I can't spell....


 
Curse you, Firawyn, for not being able to spell 'guitar'. and btw peoples oour mom does not play the guitar. my dad does. as well as he plays the piano. anyway, enogh about them. 

I can play the piano, accostic(5 strings because Firawyn broke my string ) and electric guitar (which isn't mine ), and, a 5 and a 4 string bass(i don't know what brand). i have been fiddleing with the drums. and i am ditermened to learn the sax, on which i got 3 or 4 years ago for x-mas. 

i cannot write lyrics at all. i can write music. but nothing to go with it. oh, btw Firawyn, you spell 'discovered' with an 'i'!


----------



## Firawyn

Mom can play gutair, just not that well. Ask her...she's rubbed it in many times. You're right about dad though, he's the oe with the gutair talent....and piano...why did not get any of that talent. It all passed to you Fug.....he,he, you're going to be a fugative if you don't stop bugging me.


Barley hun, you've been published??! Can you PM me a link to where I can get some of your work?? Please!!!


----------



## Ermundo

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I can't make heads or tails of GarageBand. Two music degrees and I can't figure it out! I'm going to have my son come over and teach me.
> 
> Barley




*Shrugs* It takes a while to get the hang of it. It was all giberish to me when I first started to tamper with my songs, but after a while, the music I made gave me the title to be called the "DJ" at our school. But nowadays, I only use the software that belongs to our school, which has nothing but Macs, and even when I make music, it's only for projects.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Firawyn said:


> Barley hun, you've been published??! Can you PM me a link to where I can get some of your work?? Please!!!



Here ya go hun: http://www.wiminc.com/main.html . Anything with the name Auslender is mine. 

EDIT: Well, evidently, almost the whole site is being reconstructed, including the section on the listing of transcribers and arrangers, which would include me. Right now it looks like everything's bogged down. Knowing them, there's no telling when the thing will be up and running properly.  (But I sent them a hot email, maybe that'll goose 'em into action.  )

@ Morgoth — I've been diddling with GarageBand, and I can see what they're getting at: Evidently one strings a bunch of music snippets together like colored beads on a string. So far I can't get to the point where I would call that "composing." More like "assembling..." It seems a complicated piece of software for something like that. But we'll see: I'm not giving up — I paid a hundred bucks for the damn thing and the rest of the iLife bundle.

Jeeze, Morg, you set up that Tolkien site??? *Good job!!!* And good job you have a place for the discussion of religion and science and called it The Prancing Pony!!! Only problem — I saw how to log in, but not to register. What am I missing?

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

Ah be good to have you there when you can register (if that was your plan) Barly.

I havent been able to play guitar much lately which really sucks so that has put my song writing on hold, I'll be back at it as soon as I can be.


----------



## Ermundo

Barliman Butterbur said:


> @ Morgoth — I've been diddling with GarageBand, and I can see what they're getting at: Evidently one strings a bunch of music snippets together like colored beads on a string. So far I can't get to the point where I would call that "composing." More like "assembling..." It seems a complicated piece of software for something like that. But we'll see: I'm not giving up — I paid a hundred bucks for the damn thing and the rest of the iLife bundle.
> 
> Jeeze, Morg, you set up that Tolkien site??? *Good job!!!* And good job you have a place for the discussion of religion and science and called it The Prancing Pony!!! Only problem — I saw how to log in, but not to register. What am I missing?
> 
> Barley




I wouldn't say assembling, but more along the lines of remixing, if you get my meaning. Taking peices of different snippets, and adding them together in the right fashion can get someone a marvelous peice of music. But you must have both ears screwed on tight, and a brain that isn't drifting in space, for those two things are the key.

And yes, thank you for the compliment Barley. I put Religion and Science , (and politics to) into the forum since undoubtedly, those two topics would come up somewhere else, and a flame war might start. I didn't want that, and the fact I like discussing Polics somewhat.

Also, the Register button should be at the bottom of the index.cgi page, where it says for you to Login.


----------



## Firawyn

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Here ya go hun: http://www.wiminc.com/main.html . Anything with the name Auslender is mine.
> 
> EDIT: Well, evidently, almost the whole site is being reconstructed, including the section on the listing of transcribers and arrangers, which would include me. Right now it looks like everything's bogged down. Knowing them, there's no telling when the thing will be up and running properly.  (But I sent them a hot email, maybe that'll goose 'em into action.  )
> 
> 
> 
> Barley




Barley, thanks...I may have to send them a 'hot', as you put it, e-mail as well. You've got me all excited now.

Well you may be published, but alas, I am not, and some how I doubt I ever will. HOWEVER, a great man (can't remember who) once said 'But what is the purpose of writing if not to be published'.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Firawyn said:


> Barley, thanks...I may have to send them a 'hot', as you put it, e-mail as well. You've got me all excited now.
> 
> Well you may be published, but alas, I am not, and some how I doubt I ever will. HOWEVER, a great man (can't remember who) once said 'But what is the purpose of writing if not to be published'.



PLEASE DO *NOT* SEND THEM ANY SUCH LETTER. You will embarrass yourself, and you will embarrass me. I have been close professional associates and friends with these people for over thirty years and I DON'T need the kind of problem your ill-considered letter would create. Get yourself UN-excited.

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

Barliman Butterbur said:


> PLEASE DO *NOT* SEND THEM ANY SUCH LETTER. You will embarrass yourself, and you will embarrass me. I have been close professional associates and friends with these people for over thirty years and I DON'T need the kind of problem your ill-considered letter would create. Get yourself UN-excited.
> 
> Barley




Barley, I understand entirely, but wouldn't it be better, to get the message, to *PM* Firawn about the post, not post it on a thread? And I do say to Firawn it was rather ill thought. But Barley, let's try to say some sweeter words next time.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

morgoththe1 said:


> Barley, I understand entirely, but wouldn't it be better, to get the message, to *PM* Firawn about the post, not post it on a thread? And I do say to Firawn it was rather ill thought. But Barley, let's try to say some sweeter words next time.



You're absolutely right.

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

Oh chill boys. I'm not that stupid. *grin* I was kidding. 

Oh and Barley, Morgoth(the1) is right, if you have bone to pick, PM me, or e-mail me, you know how.  

All I did do, for reference sake, was drop then a nice polite letter asking for information, and they very politly, and quickly might I add, replied with the information I requested. Keep your pants on.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Firawyn said:


> Oh and Barley, if you have bone to pick, PM me, or e-mail me, you know how.



Since you chose to disclose your intentions the way you did in a thread, I replied in kind.  

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

You're right. So be it Mr. Butterbur. Out in in the open.


----------



## Ermundo

...

Please let's try to stay on topic people. Anyway, I'm rather gifted with the flute (and I'm a guy!), so I tried to compose a few songs based of Aura Lee, but they were total disasters.


----------



## Firawyn

Fine, on topic, who many of you are any good at writing song lyrics?


----------



## Majimaune

Ok I suck at writing song lyrics (might've already said that in this thread).

Morgoththe1 really playing the flute and being a guy isnt bad. I know a guy who plays the flute and he's really good.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> Morgoththe1 really playing the flute and being a guy isnt bad. I know a guy who plays the flute and he's really good.



As one who spent his entire life among performing musicians, I can tell you that any good wind player — boy or girl, man or woman — worth his or her salt knows how to play a whole family of instruments well, including (usually), sax, flute, clarinet and even oboe (this ability to play several instruments equally well is called _doubling_ and is quite common among jazz big band musicians) since they all have similar (based on the flute) fingering systems.

Long gone are the days when, for example, flutes, harps and violins were considered "girl's" instruments, and trombones, tubas and kettledrums were considered "boy's" instruments and so forth. That's just silliness. You will find men and women the world over playing every instrument you can think of. 

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

Barliman Butterbur said:


> As one who spent his entire life among performing musicians, I can tell you that any good wind player — boy or girl, man or woman — worth his or her salt knows how to play a whole family of instruments well, including (usually), sax, flute, clarinet and even oboe (this ability to play several instruments equally well is called _doubling_ and is quite common among jazz big band musicians) since they all have similar (based on the flute) fingering systems.
> 
> Long gone are the days when, for example, flutes, harps and violins were considered "girl's" instruments, and trombones, tubas and kettledrums were considered "boy's" instruments and so forth. That's just silliness. You will find men and women the world over playing every instrument you can think of.
> 
> Barley




Well, I can't say the same for my school.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

morgoththe1 said:


> Well, I can't say the same for my school.



Then I hereby anoint you Savior of Your Music Department, and you are Charged with Bringing Them Out of the Dark Ages! 

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Then I hereby anoint you Savior of Your Music Department, and you are Charged with Bringing Them Out of the Dark Ages!
> 
> Barley




Out of the frying pan, into the fire.


----------



## Firawyn

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Then I hereby anoint you Savior of Your Music Department, and you are Charged with Bringing Them Out of the Dark Ages!
> 
> Barley




You forgot to say 'by the power vested in me'... he,he!


----------



## Aiwendil2

I've made some music using computer synthesis software - you can find it here. Incidentally, I've also got my Latin translation of the Ainulindale up there.


----------



## Arlina

I've taken a year worth of Music Theory and know how to write music for choral parts. I've got a keyboard that I play on and plan on writing a song one of these days. =^.^= I've been in a choir, be it school or church, thus my love of writing choral parts. I might take another course in Music Theory soon...not sure yet...hum...


----------



## Majimaune

In music at school my teacher said we all had to go into groups and do something. Me and my friend chose to make something up, me on guitar and him on some bongo drums. It's quite good and I only wish you could hear it.


----------



## infernumflame

I write a good amount of music myself, both symphonic metal and epic movie score-style stuff.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well, me and a friend have sort of started a two-piece band (I play drums, he goes guitar), so I've been working on a few songs. I did write one for my year 10 graduation, which has already been agreed upon to b eplayed by me, one other and sung by anohter friend.

Oh yes, what is a good idea for a band name? We're stuck.


----------



## HLGStrider

Kung-Fu Trees? Slippery Eels? The Daring Due? Rabbbbbits?

Try putting your finger in the middle of a dictionary.


----------



## Thorin

I've written a few songs for guitar with voice and a few instrumentals. I could write a lot more but every lyric I write just comes across as 'cheesy' to me and I end up abandoning it.

My 'crowning acheivement' thus far has been writing a 'Lux Aeterna' for _a cappella_ voices (SSAATTBB). I am quite proud of it but I haven't had the opportunity to try and get my highschool choir to perform it as it is beyond the scope of their numbers to do so (though I am having them at least _try_ it (My pride can't just let it rest on the shelf)


----------



## Majimaune

Hey Thorin do you think you could send me some of the guitar stuff and I'll send you some of mine if you want???

You know I just wish my grasp for another language was better so I could write something in that and it wouldnt sound so bad.


----------



## Noldor_returned

We are also going to have a bass guitarist, and hopefully another lead guitarist. However, how's this for a band name: Voice Of The Enemy. Or VOTE for short.


----------



## Majimaune

Sounds cool. SO you could say "Vote for VOTE".


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Noldor_returned said:


> We are also going to have a bass guitarist, and hopefully another lead guitarist. However, how's this for a band name: Voice Of The Enemy. Or VOTE for short.


Voice of the Enemy would make a truly great band name.

I'm more of an intensive enjoyer of hearing music than a creator of it. Occasionally a melody will pop into my head (especially for a song that fits into one of my novels somehow), but nothing more than that. Alas, I wish I had the gift...


----------



## Lomin...

I thought I'd update this thread, as I've come a long way musically since I posted eons ago.

Well, I went from playing guitar to play ing classical guitar, and I actually spend just about as much time composing music as playing it, now. I mostly write ambient music of a classical nature. Stuff kinda like Nobuo Uematsu and other video game score composers.

You can take a listen to some of my stuff here:

http://soundclick.com/shadowsinterlude


----------



## Noldor_returned

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> Voice of the Enemy would make a truly great band name.


 
Well, it's the one we're going with. And we've upgraded from a two-piece to a three (temporary, while we find a lead guitarist, as the current one doesn't want to sing and play at the same time.)


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> Well, it's the one we're going with. And we've upgraded from a two-piece to a three (temporary, while we find a lead guitarist, as the current one doesn't want to sing and play at the same time.)


Well it is hard to play and sing at the same time.


----------



## Firawyn

Actually, it's a man thing - 

Research says (I've heard, don't have a reference *glares at Barley*) that it is much easier for women to play and sing at the same time than it is for men.


----------



## Majimaune

Hmmm I guess thats because a woman finds it easier to do two things at once...well most women, some I know I dont think they can do one thing at once sometimes their so unco.


----------



## Thorin

I would disagree that it is harder for men to play and sing at the same time. Most musicians who do so in front line bands or even solo acts are men.

What I find very hard is to _flat pick_ a solo or fills, and sing or talk at the same time. 

Try that one! You sound like you're stoned as one slow word after another pops out while you're trying to concentrate.


----------



## Majimaune

Now that would be hard.

Anyone who plays Bass guitar then GET OUT!!! This is a place for _musicians_. I'm sorry I just felt like bagging out bass players.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well, we think problem is solved. We decided just to put an add out only in school for anyone who can play lead guitar. The auditions start next week.


----------



## Noldor_returned

We have had a minor setback. The school drums are not up to standard, and we cannot get them fixed atm. Basically, this is the condition they are in:

Floor TomTom: the skin is too loose and needs to be tightened.
Hi-hats: The top one is on a slope so that one side permanently touches the other cymbal.
Bass Drum: The pedal winds back too far and needs to be pressed twice for it to hit- basically you're doucle-pressing for one note.
Snare Drum: There is a 2cm (inch) rip near the middle. It is playable, but not as good.
A possible solution is that our bassist goes to guitar, I go bass and we have no drums for a while. It solves our lead guitarist problem for a while.

Also, we have had a name change to Mind Altering Substances. Quite ironic considering our lead singer has ADHD and was on Ritalin.


----------



## Majimaune

Hmmm but a good band has to have drums. That really sucks. Well if you go to bass its really not that hard, all you need it fingures...


----------



## Firawyn

Noldor_returned said:


> Also, we have had a name change to Mind Altering Substances. Quite ironic considering our lead singer has ADHD and was on Ritalin.



Gosh, you have to be careful with that ****. I have a brother who is bipolar ADHD, and the Ritalin was supposed to do go stuff for him, to calm his moods and such, and it did that...in most cases...unless he got really upset and then he strated throwing things and swearing up storm, and he got violent...they took him off Ritlin and wala! He's fine.

About the drums...that's some hard stuff...If I was wealthy, I'd buy you a set...alas I am not. Love you guys, lots of luck!


Fir-


----------



## Thorin

Noldor_returned said:


> We have had a minor setback. The school drums are not up to standard, and we cannot get them fixed atm. Basically, this is the condition they are in:
> 
> Floor TomTom: the skin is too loose and needs to be tightened.
> Hi-hats: The top one is on a slope so that one side permanently touches the other cymbal.
> Bass Drum: The pedal winds back too far and needs to be pressed twice for it to hit- basically you're doucle-pressing for one note.
> Snare Drum: There is a 2cm (inch) rip near the middle. It is playable, but not as good.
> A possible solution is that our bassist goes to guitar, I go bass and we have no drums for a while. It solves our lead guitarist problem for a while.



Ahh...Drums, who needs em? Make your band a folk or bluegrass band! No need for percussion in that! 
 And before you headbangers start to knock it, I'll have you know that I am in a popular local bluegrass band! Here's my website...I'm the good looking, young guitar player.

http://www.vwh.ca/dlds/


----------



## Majimaune

Do you have a mac at your school NR? You see on a mac there is a program called Garage Band that is great for composing music. You could do a drum beat on that if you really needed one.


----------



## Noldor_returned

The problem is that we can't play it live then.

And Fir, we know. Our singer was taken off Ritalin too and he's much better. Sort of an ironic and twisted word play. Can't think of the proper English term for it. Not a pun...somehting else.


----------



## Firawyn

To what phrase were you trying to place the proper English Term?  

I'm a bit of a Engllish dictionary...I'm a Sr in highschool and I'm in third year advanced English and third year Latin Road to English Grammer study. I know more about proper English terms than most English teachers do! lol 


I'm curious, back on topic, are you guys all first genreation creaters of music or to you get the talent from your mom/dad/aunt/grandpa/etc?


----------



## Majimaune

Well alot of my family play drums (dad, cousins etc) but as far as I know I'm the first to play guitar. None of my family can sing. Me and my sister should do a duet sometime at 12 at night realy loud to annoy the people that do it to us.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Firawyn said:


> To what phrase were you trying to place the proper English Term?
> 
> I'm a bit of a Engllish dictionary...I'm a Sr in highschool and I'm in third year advanced English and third year Latin Road to English Grammer study. I know more about proper English terms than most English teachers do! lol
> 
> 
> I'm curious, back on topic, are you guys all first genreation creaters of music or to you get the talent from your mom/dad/aunt/grandpa/etc?


 
The phrase I meant was Mind Alterating Substances and the way it's used. Sort of sarcasm but not.

As for being first generation, I sure am. Although my sisters can sort of sing, my younger one moreso than older.


----------



## Elorendil

I play piano and love every minute of it! I had my debut with an orchestra, last year, which was the most amazing experience of my life.  Currently, I'm working on a master's degree in piano performance. I'm also a coloratura soprano (aka I sing really high, crazy-hard opera music). I've dabbled a bit in composing and taken some composition lessons at uni. I don't have too much to show for those lessons, though, because I compose incredibly slowly and sporadically...


----------



## Illuin

> by Elorendil
> _I play piano and love every minute of it! I had my debut with an orchestra, last year, which was the most amazing experience of my life.  Currently, I'm working on a master's degree in piano performance. I'm also a coloratura soprano (aka I sing really high, crazy-hard opera music). I've dabbled a bit in composing and taken some composition lessons at uni. I don't have too much to show for those lessons, though, because I compose incredibly slowly and sporadically... _


 

Wow, that’s pretty cool. I tune and repair/maintain pipe organs in churches on the weekends, and have been tuning pianos for almost 20 years part time. I’m not a very good organ/piano performer though; nor am I a very good piano/organ player (wish I was, but that’s not needed for tuning or maintenance). I’m a classical guitar guy, who plays for my lovely nine cats; who seem to enjoy the serenade (they fall asleep almost instantly). I have a few copyrighted pieces however (in Washington). One baroque style guitar composition (1997; a writer of a children's book called me about that one, but I said no regarding a childrens book, because it's not that kind of a tune), and a piano concerto (not that I’m any good at the piano…but if an accomplished piano player performed this….it’s pretty good). The full orchestra is fully involved. I’ll send it to you if you want. I just want a pro to play it (the reason behind the copyright).


----------



## Elorendil

A Piano concerto? Sweet! I would love to see it. I'm not sure I would have time to play it any time soon, but I would definitely be interested!


----------



## Illuin

It’s pretty good. It’s neo-classical; sort of borderline Bach/Mozart. But I’m a classical/jazz guitar player. Those who say; “If you play one instrument, you can play all instruments” are indeed deceived. I can “hear” other instruments, and compose; but if you look at most performers throughout history; they played (meaning mastered) only one instrument. Mozart mastered the Harpsichord, Piano, and Violin…but that’s it (and this was Mozart). But he could write for all instruments: Bassoon, Basset Horn, Viola, all wind instruments, all string instruments, brass…etc. (Mozart is my hero as you can see; of course, Bach is right behind him). I can only play the guitar and bass. I will give it to you if you can play it, because it certainly isn’t doing any good collecting dust in my closet. Give me your address, and I will send it to you. I like and trust Tolkien fans above all else, especially in this forum.


----------



## Elorendil

Neo-classical is good! I'm not too much of a fan of some of the modern stuff- you know, atonal, twelve-tone, minimalistic. I'd love to see your concerto. Do you have it in print, a Finale file, or manuscript?


----------



## Illuin

Sure; but you will have to deal with a bit of piano reduction; because it’s a bit primitive regarding the sheet music. PM me and give me your snail mail address. I’ll send it to you tomorrow if you want.


----------



## Persephone

I am a songwriter/composer and right now I have to give kudos to Fir for her wonderful lyrics, which I have turned into 2 beautiful songs. I can't wait to have them arranged so you guys can hear it.


----------



## Firawyn

Fir is very curious of which two songs.  Drop me a PM Narya.

Gosh, there it is. I've been stalking this thread for months , never to admit I'm a songwriter. There you have it. Firawyn is a lyricist.


----------



## Aisteru

Is there a place where all of you are posting recording of your music?

I like to consider myself a decent percussion player (marimba, marching/concert snare, and vibraphone are my secialities) and I love hearing what other people have done. Also, I apparently have a nice voice (IMEA vocal jazz and choir).

P.S. IMEA = Illinois Music Educator's Association


----------



## Aisteru

Also, I dabble in piano, but am nowhere near as proficient as the other two. I would like to start taking lessons, but I'm not sure how much they would help or if I can correct the bad habits I've picked up from teaching myself.


----------



## Thorin

I write choral music. I'm planning to send some in to some publishers soon. All acappella. Some my own creation, some just arrangments.

Lots of fun!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

I envy guitarists and keyboard musicians. If I could do either one well, I'd be as involved in music as ever I used to be. Many times I'm tempted to buy some sort of electronic keyboard instrument, but I never do...

Writing choral music sounds a hoot! Hearing it performed is another thing altogether, unless you have connections to a vocal group of some sort.

Barley


----------



## Thorin

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Writing choral music sounds a hoot! Hearing it performed is another thing altogether, unless you have connections to a vocal group of some sort.
> 
> Barley



My highschool choir I teach has done one of them but the others are beyond their ability. I have 'pimped' them out to more experienced choirs to take a look at. Whether they perform them or not is another story.

Most publishers don't require a recorded submission so it's cool.


----------



## Persephone

Aisteru said:


> Is there a place where all of you are posting recording of your music?
> 
> I like to consider myself a decent percussion player (marimba, marching/concert snare, and vibraphone are my secialities) and I love hearing what other people have done. Also, I apparently have a nice voice (IMEA vocal jazz and choir).
> 
> P.S. IMEA = Illinois Music Educator's Association




I have one sample in my Multiply account. Unfortunately, thanks to my account limitations, it was only heard by Yay.


----------



## YayGollum

It's true. She's a better singer than myself. *looks amazed, as if that seemed impossible*


----------



## Persephone

YayGollum said:


> It's true. She's a better singer than myself. *looks amazed, as if that seemed impossible*



You're crazy! I've never even heard you sing yet. Don't believe him because he has never allowed me audience to his talent.


----------



## Firawyn

Ha, we should all hook up sometime any make a TTF Choir.  Count me into the mezzo-sopranos (or so said my voice teacher).


----------



## Aisteru

If we could organize a TTF get together, I think I would travel any distance to be a part of it. Especially if it was to join and sing together!


----------



## Illuin

> by Barliman Butterbur
> _I envy guitarists and keyboard musicians. If I could do either one well, I'd be as involved in music as ever I used to be_


 
Well, 99% of us have been heartbroken, and forced into our so called "fall back positions". Maybe _pity_, rather than _envy_ would be a more suitable term .


----------



## Persephone

Aisteru said:


> If we could organize a TTF get together, I think I would travel any distance to be a part of it. Especially if it was to join and sing together!




You mean, like a TTF CONVENTION? (why does that sound familiar? *looks suspiciously at Yay and Fir)


----------



## Thorin

Firawyn said:


> Ha, we should all hook up sometime any make a TTF Choir.  Count me into the mezzo-sopranos (or so said my voice teacher).



Sure, I'll arrange 'May it Be' from the first LoTR movie into 4 part harmony, throw a bit of Elvish in there and voila!


----------



## Persephone

Thorin said:


> Sure, I'll arrange 'May it Be' from the first LoTR movie into 4 part harmony, throw a bit of Elvish in there and voila!




Can you translate the whole song into Sindarin Or Quenya? Cause that would be awesome!

I don't know what my voice range is now, but the last vocal profile I had (which was a couple of years ago) was Spinto-Soprano. I was told by many of my former colleagues that my voice has CHANGED since then. So, I don't know what my exact vocal profile is now.


----------



## YayGollum

*dodges all suspicious looks* A The Tolkien Forum Dot Com convention would be cool, I admit, but it is also very unlikely. The last time we tried, we failed horribly. I say that we should merely promise to wear our The Tolkien Forum Dot Com merchandise to some other types of conventions, meet, then write up a report for those that didn't show up. In my many years as geek, I have never been to one of those things. I wouldn't be singing any nasssty elfish, though. Are there no tasteful Dwarvish songs?


----------



## Prince of Cats

Yay I will help you on my bamboo flutes sing tales of caverns deep and dungeons cold


----------



## Firawyn

YayGollum said:


> *dodges all suspicious looks* A The Tolkien Forum Dot Com convention would be cool, I admit, but it is also very unlikely. The last time we tried, we failed horribly.



*looks at Narya* This was before my time, but I would also travel a considerable distance to attend. Mayhaps we could organize one for the USA, one for Europe, one for "other". Or maybe within even the US we could say "West Coast", "Central", and "East Coast" meets. 

However, with the current gas prices, I'd drive anywhere in the US to attend.  Why did the last attempt fail, Yay?


----------



## Majimaune

Firawyn said:


> Ha, we should all hook up sometime any make a TTF Choir.  Count me into the mezzo-sopranos (or so said my voice teacher).


Count me in the baratones to tenors. I have more range than I used to now.


----------



## Aisteru

I have a 4 part arrangement of May It Be. Just throwing that out there...


----------



## YayGollum

Are gas prices tolerable nowadays? I have no idea. I am quite effectively hiding from the world. I haven't even developed my usual glower for the sickening holidays. Any day now, certainly. 

Towards the The Tolkien Forum Dot Com convention that never was, I think that the threads about them are still around. I didn't look. If I had, I would be able to tell you with all kinds of certainty why it didn't work. My guess: Lots of interest, lots of people signing up, serious plans being made, not just typing about it, plans for simultaneous conventions in different areas to include some form of communication between them all, but then some plans weren't panning outwards, people drifted from the idea, lots that signed up had been the sort who just joined and were caught in excitement, stuff like that? Probably? I was planning on going and beating some people in debates, then eating food and hiding from everyone.  It was the Beorn person's thing, and he is not, at the least, very visible anymore. Where's the Elbereth person? She's supposed to be the best at such things! 

Anyways, *runs away from a thread for humans who create music, since he is not one, although he is a fan*


----------



## Elorendil

Hey, I'd go for it. I'm one of those crazy high sopranos, though, so if you write anything lower than a B below the staff, I can't sing it. C and Ds above the staff, and I'm golden, but I just don't have low notes!


----------



## Thorin

Aisteru said:


> I have a 4 part arrangement of May It Be. Just throwing that out there...



Ah, but it wouldn't be as pretty as mine would!  I'm a sucker for pretty chords and melodies and funky dissonant and suspended chords!


----------



## Aisteru

I have no doubt about that, Thorin Songweaver *bows respectively*. The version I have is for a beginning to intermediate choir and I'm sure you could create melodies to rival the Valar at the beginning of Time.


----------



## Firawyn

I actually have a pretty good range, I just don't think I have that amazing of a voice. Good for a choir, certainly. Suitable as a songwriter, sure. Solo - I think not.


----------



## Aisteru

Same with me, Fir. Bass voices don't really lend themselves to solos anyway though.


----------



## Firawyn

Unless you're Josh Turner. That man has a DEEP voice, but really good.


----------



## Thorin

Aisteru said:


> I have no doubt about that, Thorin Songweaver *bows respectively*. The version I have is for a beginning to intermediate choir and I'm sure you could create melodies to rival the Valar at the beginning of Time.



 *bows respectively in return*


----------



## Gilthoniel

Aisteru said:


> Same with me, Fir. Bass voices don't really lend themselves to solos anyway though.


 
You obviously haven't been listening to the right songs, then!
In my opinion a good bass soloist is one of the sexiest sounds in the world!


----------



## Aisteru

Maybe something along the lines of Barry White. But I think in choir settings, really good tenors always steal the show. I wish I was a tenor so badly. My former director had a massive range and he could sing roughly an octave lower than I can and also an ocatve above. I have always wanted to have a voice like that.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Check this out. Admittedly it is a _basso profundo_, but you can't argue that it isn't show stopping. 
Here is more bass sexiness in Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde._
And one of my favourite basses - José Mardones.

I understand what you mean about Tenors stealing the show - It's easier to hear them, the notes some of them can nail are astounding, and there's no doubt that hearing something like Pavarotti singing his signature _Nessun Dorma_, is awe inspiring. 
However basses really do get a lot of the greatest parts, generally sound sexier, and are a lot more vocally impressive.
There's loads of rivalry between the two sections, but in reality there's hardly any competition. Basses win (and get the ladeez).


----------



## Elorendil

I don't know, those high tenor notes are HOT!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

I just couldn't help it — Sibelius (the world standard scorewriter program) was selling the upgrade to Sibelius 5 for a ridiculous $65, so I bought a copy.

Barley


----------



## Aisteru

Sibelius is soooo much better than Finale. It is a lot easier to use and the sounds are almost realistic, it's amazing!


----------



## Aisteru

I have a question for everyone. I just went to see Madama Butterfly at the Lyric Opera in Chicago and I was wondering what the range is for the part of B.F. Pinkerton. My girlfriend and I were arguing about what the highest note he hit was. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elorendil

Not sure what that high note is... high!

I've never tried Sibelius, but all the computers in the music department at my uni have Finale. Ugh. I've had to use it for several compositions and a huge orchestration project, and it's a pain in the butt!!! At least I finally figured out how to use "speedy entry", though.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

My only suggestion about the Pinkerton question is to go to a good music library and look it up in the score. 

As for the differences between Finale and Sibelius — I think Finale has a more direct approach to note insertion, but the Sibelius "look" is gorgeously elegant! The notes are based on the old music engraver Petrucci's basic concept — he was one of the first to engrave music, and his concept of what notes (especially noteheads) should look like has never been surpassed. That's the reason I went with Sibelius: just so the scores and parts would look beautiful. Of course the rest of Sibelius has now gone way past Finale in sophistication and usefulness. 

I do so envy the adroit and nimble-fingered keyboard musicians who need only play the notes into the computer...what wouldn't I give to be a really good keyboard musician — for all sorts of reasons!

Barley


----------



## Aisteru

Can you recommend any music libraries? 

And I like Sibelius because the sounds are so much better than finale. Especially when it comes to percussive sounds. and anything else, I suppose haha.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Aisteru said:


> Can you recommend any music libraries?



Not knowing where you live, I would recommend the music libraries of the music departments of the major universities near you, and the major public libraries.

Barley


----------



## Elorendil

Oh, man, the percussion sounds on Finale are hilarious. Each line on the staff is randomly assigned a percussion sound, and it may not be what you specified should be on that line. It makes for a very amusing listening experience to have whistles and bells going off instead timpani or cymbals.


----------



## Aisteru

Oh, I thought you meant online, Barley. I'll check it out, thank you.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Recommended to all Sibelius users:

It's been a long time since I was seriously involved with Sibelius, so I started looking around for a good book. The one I found is _Mastering Sibelius 5_ by Marc Shonbrun. Evidently he's a master user and a nationally known trainer and clinician. You can take a look here.

EDIT: In addition, I am ordering the User Guide (The Bible) for S5. You can get a copy by calling Sibelius at 1-888-474-2354. I've also been in contact with Schonbrun, who is ready to help with any questions. He is, evidently a fine guitarist as well as the other things I mentioned.

I've been with Sib all the way, starting with the very first build (and before Sib I used to do music engraving with the Musicwriter, a special office typewriter rigged to type notes), and now I think it's time to settle down with S5 and really master it — unless of course the come up with something totally revolutionary. In my experience, Sib and Photoshop are hands down the deepest programs I use on a regular basis.

Barley


----------



## Thorin

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I've been with Sib all the way, starting with the very first build (and before Sib I used to do music engraving with the Musicwriter, a special office typewriter rigged to type notes), and now I think it's time to settle down with S5 and really master it — unless of course the come up with something totally revolutionary. In my experience, Sib and Photoshop are hands down the deepest programs I use on a regular basis.
> 
> Barley



I looked into Sib 5 but frankly, I don't have $599 to spend on a computer software program...Plus, I have too much **** on my computer. I couldn't even install the demo version as I didn't have enough space.

What about the older versions of Sib like 3 or 4?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Thorin said:


> I looked into Sib 5 but frankly, I don't have $599 to spend on a computer software program...Plus, I have too much **** on my computer. I couldn't even install the demo version as I didn't have enough space.
> 
> What about the older versions of Sib like 3 or 4?



Well, like I said in an earlier post, it was only $65(!) for me to upgrade to S5. How could I skip that?

As for earlier versions, I have them going all the way back to v1.0, but there is all that complex anti-pirate mechanism that Sibelius employs. So what about them?

Barley


----------



## Thorin

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Well, like I said in an earlier post, it was only $65(!) for me to upgrade to S5. How could I skip that?
> 
> As for earlier versions, I have them going all the way back to v1.0, but there is all that complex anti-pirate mechanism that Sibelius employs. So what about them?
> 
> Barley



Are the older versions good ones for creating sheet music? I can find them much cheaper than version 5.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Thorin said:


> Are the older versions good ones for creating sheet music? I can find them much cheaper than version 5.



Absolutely!!! From the very first build, Sibelius has recreated Petrucci's look, and hasn't changed from it.

Barley


----------



## Voronwen

Hammersmith said:


> How many of you write music, sing or play an instrument?


 
I'm a classically-trained, light lyric soprano who was at one time training for a career. I still perform on occassion and still study with my teacher, who has sung all over the world including at La Scala. My special area of interest is the Baroque period-- Handel, Purcell, Vivaldi, etc-- and also Mozart. Singing has always been my wings, so to speak, and a deeply-felt means of self-expression through the music that i connect with and love. Sometimes there are no words for something you feel strongly but it can be expressed through great music.


----------



## Firawyn

Voronwen said:


> Singing has always been my wings, so to speak, and a deeply-felt means of self-expression through the music that i connect with and love. Sometimes there are no words for something you feel strongly but it can be expressed through great music.



Well friggin said! May I quote you on that? 

I feel the same about songwriting.


----------



## Voronwen

Firawyn said:


> I feel the same about songwriting.


 
What kind of music do you write?


----------



## Firawyn

Eh, this, that, and the other thing. Probably more country type of songs - meaning that my lyrics tell a story, most of the time. Let's see *go digs up files to find a song to post* Ah! Here's a fairly recent one.

*Bits and Pieces*

*V1:*
You left bits and pieces
In the garage
Bits and pieces 
Of our hearts
You were never around
To show you cared
So when you said “I’m leaving”
We weren’t scared
You were already gone

*Chorus:*
So we’ll pick of the pieces
Of our broken hearts
Put them in a box
Out in the garage
We’ll pick up the pieces
Laying on the floor
The pieces that you left
When you walked out the door

*V2:*
You lefts bits and pieces 
Although we knew
Bits and pieces
Was what we knew
You were never around
To be enough
Of a husband or father
For us to love
And now you’re really gone

*Chorus – *

*Bridge:*
You left bits and pieces
Is that what you want
Only bits and pieces
Of our broken hearts 

*Chorus – *



There you go.


----------



## Voronwen

Good work at capturing something that complex so succinctly. Many songwriters attempt at that and fail, i think. With so few words you evoked a family's pain. Ick!! (I mean that as in, you succeeded. )


----------



## Firawyn

Thanks.

I've had the *cough* _privilage_ *cough* of a soap opera kind of life where anything that could have gone to sh!t, did. And then some. As a teenager, my way of coping with the insane reality was to write, and as I got a little older, I found songwriting, and really let it all out. I'd say that ninety percent of the songs that I've written have come out of the depths of my heart, because I've already been there. 

_Bits and Pieces _was written recently, during the first visit to the house I grew up in, after my parents divorced. It took 22 years (and 10 longer that it should have) for it to happen, but when it did, it was for the best, because my father was never there emotionally, and rarely there physically, for any of us. 

I'd be happy to share more of my lyrics, Voronwen. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Voronwen

Firawyn said:


> As a teenager, my way of coping with the insane reality was to write, and as I got a little older, I found songwriting, and really let it all out.


 
There's a saying about how "artists must suffer". While i'm not sure that this is always true, suffering can lead to heightened understanding of life and emotions that can only inform your self-expression, whatever that form of expression might be.


----------



## Firawyn

Yeah, I know just what you mean.


----------



## Voronwen

Elorendil said:


> I'm also a coloratura soprano (aka I sing really high, crazy-hard opera music).


 
How did i miss this the first time!?!?! So we have two opera-trained sopranos here.... this coloratura (is she still around?), and myself, a lyric soprano...

So of course, my immediate thought is the ultimate two-soprano duel, Mozart's _The Impresario_. Since i know Miss Silverpeal's music, and you'd be the Madame Goldentrill, i challenge thee to a duel..  

This little opera is so versatile, and people are always rewriting the script... we could make it Humans vs. Elves, or something (ie. who has the greatest diva..)  

Now... do we have a tenor and a bass here for the other two roles?  And, we'd need a director! 

This could seriously be way too much fun.....


_** Flits away singing "Ich bin die erste Saengerin"... ** _


----------



## Thorin

Voronwen said:


> Now... do we have a tenor and a bass here for the other two roles?  And, we'd need a director!



Lucky you! I am both a Tenor and a director!


----------



## Voronwen

Great, then... you're cast.  LOL!


----------

